# How to display text in jsp itself?



## ibosstech (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi all

I am new to this forum so would like to greet all who have been here since long helping others and wish i will get the same response too. 

I am creating a simple jsp and servlet program and want to display the text whichever that user enters in the textbox but that text must be displayed in same jsp.
Is there any solution to do it.

Thanks


----------

